# KT66 single ended and loving it!



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Curiosity and internet information overload(too much time on my hands...whatever band that was) lead me to purchase a single top o the line KT66 from thetubestore here in Ontario to try in my Swart STR Tweed.....oh, how sweet it is(james taylor😉)!

I did take the time to contact Michael and Kelly at Swart to confirm the tranny supply has 3A available on the 6 volt winding to handle the .4A increase ( 900ma for the 3 dual triodes and 1.3A for the KT66)...
results are appealing to my ears and in my words described as louder, smoother, more headroom, more even response across the guitar fundamental frequencies, seemingly more touch sensitive....

thats all folks....just sayin


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Those are some techy details. Good for you.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

DaddyDog said:


> Those are some techy details. Good for you.


I got my nerd on


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Keep it going Alan...may we hear the rest of the tube shootout for the Swart STR?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Keep it going Alan...may we hear the rest of the tube shootout for the Swart STR?


12AX7 First and second(switchable boost), 12AX7 tone recovery and phase inverter, 12DW7 reverb send/recovery, 5AR4 rectifier, KT66 😊


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Alan Small said:


> 12AX7 First and second(switchable boost), 12AX7 tone recovery and phase inverter, 12DW7 reverb send/recovery, 5AR4 rectifier, KT66 😊


Using a 6V6 with a 5Y3 is a match tonally for a champ/princeton with the 2nd gain stage unactivated...with activation we enter saturated lead territory which is not in my trick bag

Using a 6L6 with 5AR4 is gently clearer and louder with a hint of increased bass foundation and headroom


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

Smart idea to check your filament heater total, otherwise the power tranny will eventually cook. I recently installed KT 66's in my Marshal clone, had to lower the screen voltage, they idle quietly and delver some serious crunch as well as massive appearance


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Rski said:


> Smart idea to check your filament heater total, otherwise the power tranny will eventually cook. I recently installed KT 66's in my Marshal clone, had to lower the screen voltage, they idle quietly and delver some serious crunch as well as massive appearance


They are a beautiful bottle


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Alan, the only experience I have with KT66 is in my Marshall Vintage Modern and that amp sounds fantastic. The smoothness of my solos in the upper registers is great. I know that's a combination of the amp and tube (and my own playing) but I am a fan.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

That's cool! Which brand KT66 did you get?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

bolero said:


> That's cool! Which brand KT66 did you get?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Genalex Gold Lion

"Genalex - Gold Lion KT66 Audio Tubes - www.thetubestore.com" Genalex - Gold Lion KT66 Audio Tubes - www.thetubestore.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Tranny specs


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Is the HT winding truly unbalance?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Is the HT winding truly unbalance?
> View attachment 419823


Yes...same amount of turns but thicker core after the first half of the turns results in longer wire distance for the second half(outside) winding.
In the day top winders "interleaved" the winds..60 of one, 60 or the other, 60 of one again...and that kept the wires the same length....
In any event I say a mismatch results in audio beauty and uniqueness by default....

Ever the polititian

Hammond does interleaf but keeps it to hi-fi unless custom ordered


----------

